# Has anyone here tried Lehigh Defense / Underwood Ammo?



## hassiman (Aug 7, 2021)

Is Lehigh defense / Underwood extreme Defense 115 gr solid copper bullet ammo safe to use in my HK P2000sk 40?

Thanks!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hassiman said:


> Is Lehigh defense / Underwood extreme Defense 115 gr solid copper bullet ammo safe to use in my HK P2000sk 40?
> 
> Thanks!


HK makes one of if not thee best polymer framed pistols on the market today. I see no reason why you could not safely use that ammunition in your P2000SK.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I have used it in my 9s and 10s with very good results. Use them with confidence.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes


----------

